# What is your favorite part in The Two Towers?



## legolasiscool26 (Jul 4, 2003)

*wat is your favorite part in ttt?*

my favorite part is when gullom talks to himself.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jul 4, 2003)

.This is the books right? Or are you talking about the movie? Oh well... In the books I like the scene at the Moranon. What am I thinking!? STAIRS OF THE CIRITH UNGOL! . That Witch-King sure is cool!


----------



## Boromir (Jul 5, 2003)

My favorite part is when the company of Rohan go to Isemgard, and Gandalf talks to Saruman. 


My favorite part in the movie is when the Ents go to Isengard and start to do some carnage. I guess I like parts at Isengard the best.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 5, 2003)

My favorite part (books) is where Strider meets Eomer.

ELENDIL! I AM ARAGORN SON OF ARATHORN!


----------



## Manveru (Jul 5, 2003)

In the book --> Gandalf's 'return from death' and meeting with Aragorn, Legolas and Gimli in Fangorn

In the movie --> I think battle scenes at Helm's Deep (especially last charge of Gandalf, Eomer and his Riders)


----------



## Annushka (Jul 5, 2003)

My favorite place in the book is when Pippin and Merry meet Fangorn and after that the march of Ents against Saruman.
In the movie they spoiled the whole picture. So the best were all scenes with Gollum.


----------



## Eriol (Jul 5, 2003)

Flotsam and Jetsam; the meeting of the Three Hunters with the two hobbits always leaves me laughing out loud (and not just because it is funny, but also because it is a very happy moment).

Just as I laugh in the field of Cormallen, though there is not much that is strictly "funny" there -- joyful is a better word.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jul 5, 2003)

I nearlyl cried in the fields of Cormalen!


----------



## Eriol (Jul 5, 2003)

But my laughter is mingled with tears, BC -- just as Sam's, by the way. I was just making it clear that laughter does not mean "funny", only, when I think of Flotsam and Jetsam -- as it doesn't when I think of Cormallen.


----------



## Old Man Willow (Jul 6, 2003)

My favorite part in the book is when Aragorn, Legolas, and Gimli lay Boromir in the boat which flows into Rauros. The way Tolkien describes it is amazing.


----------



## Malbeth (Jul 6, 2003)

In the TTT my favorite parts are the meeting between The White Rider and the Three Hunters, and the last three chapters from Gollum's disappearance on... specially when he gets back, what happens then always gets me very sad (and for the only time in the book, very very very angry with Sam).
Oh, and Faramir (book version, of course  )

But in the whole story it is the Battle of the Pelennor Fields, no question about it... I always cry and laugh and even feel like singing the entire chapter.


----------



## Captain (Jul 9, 2003)

I liked when Isengard's army marches up to Helm's Deep. Tolkien paints a picture with words.


----------



## elfearz (Jul 13, 2003)

I really liked how Gimli really opened up. I mean, he had sort of a tough exterior in Fotr, but when he became good friends with Legolas that changed. I really liked the theme of friendship through Legolas and Gimli, that was nice.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 13, 2003)

Yes, the theme of friendship is also present with Frodo and Sam, Eowyn and Merry, Aragorn and Eomer, and probably in a few other places. It is one of the many themes. . .and one of the best.


----------



## baragund (Jul 14, 2003)

Hmmmm.... So many choices.

If I had to pick one I guess it would be the journey of Merry and Pippin with the Uruk-hai. I loved getting a glimpse at the bad guys up close and personal for the first time in the story, and how vividly JRRT portrays the hobbit's misery and fear.

This may sound strange but a close second would be the various quiet interludes in TTT. Sam and Frodo's rest in Ithilien in "Of Herbs and Stewed Rabbit", and Merry and Pippin's meeting of Treebeard and their attendance at the Entmoot are special 'calms between the storms' that I could read over and over again. 

Of course Helms Deep is a total page turner. I could _never_ put the book down until the battle was finished.

My favorite part of the movie would definitely be the closing credits! (_Just Kidding!!_ )


----------



## king theoden (Jul 15, 2003)

for me the best part in the book and in the movie is the battle of helm ´s deep.


----------



## 33Peregrin (Jul 21, 2003)

That's a hard decision. There are a ton of amazing parts in TTT, but I think my favorites would have to be either Merry and Pippin meeting Treebeard, or Frodo and Sam with Faramir. Faramir is just such an amazing character. In the movie, my favorite part would have to be when the Ents go to Isengard.


----------



## FoolOfATook (Jul 21, 2003)

> Then with a crash came a great ringing shout: ra-hoom-rah! The trees quivered and bent as if a gust had struck them. There was another pause, and then a marching music began like solemn drums, and above the rolling beats and booms there welled voices singing high and strong.
> 
> _We come, we come with roll of drum: ta-runda runda runda rom!_
> 
> ...


-_The Two Towers_, "Treebeard"


----------



## Mithrandread (Jul 22, 2003)

My favorite part in TTT (the book, as I don't watch Tv, or movies) is the deposing of Saruman. This was not as easy a feat as some would think, for Saruman still had his Voice, and he tried to use it. It affected Théoden, and even Gandalf momentarily (though they both overcame it), for in the case of Gandalf, Saruman put everything he had into that last attempt to persuade. It seems that the only one unaffected by that Voice was Gimli. I believe it was his outbursts that helped to break the spell somewhat.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 23, 2003)

Sometimes it is an advantage to be thick headed.


----------



## Captain (Jul 23, 2003)

Helm's Deep is great. So much detail...


----------



## Turin (Jul 31, 2003)

For once we agree Helms deep is the best part of the movie and the book.


----------



## Niirewen (Aug 11, 2003)

Yes, the battle of Helm's Deep is amazing.


> So a great power and royalty was revealed in Aragorn, as he stood there alone above the ruined gates before the host of his enemies, that many of the wild men paused, and looked back over their shoulders to the valley, and some looked up doubtfully at the sky.


I also love how Aragorn finds so much hope in the dawn


----------



## Stridir (Aug 14, 2003)

my fav. part was probably either helms deep, or The westfold fight with the wolves of isengard


----------



## King Aragorn (Aug 17, 2003)

I haven't seen the movie yet, but in the book, my favorite part was when Legolas and Gimli were having their little game in Helm's Deep.


----------



## Turin (Aug 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Aragorn _
> *I haven't seen the movie yet, but in the book, my favorite part was when Legolas and Gimli were having their little game in Helm's Deep. *



I can't believe you haven't seen the movie, though your probably just waiting for it to come out on video.


----------



## William Amos (Aug 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Niirewen _
> *Yes, the battle of Helm's Deep is amazing.
> 
> I also love how Aragorn finds so much hope in the dawn *



You picked my favorite part of the Two Towers. The scene of Aragorn above the gates.

The Orcs hurling challenges at him. "bring down your King ! We are the Fighting Uruk Hai ! We care nothing for the morning or night." and then The blowing of Helms horn and the Cries from the soldiers cheering. Then the retreating army of saruman being caught between the defenders of the Hornburg and Erkenbrand/Gandalf the White and the Hurons.

BTW in the book Im sure Gamling the Old states that there is 700 horse and a thousand foot at Helms Deep when Theoden arrives. Add to that the troops Theoden and Eomer bring Im sure I think I heard was 3000 Soldiers at Helms Deep not 300.

My favorite part of the Movie ?

Sams speech at the end was great way to end. Some battles scenes at helms deep (the charge from the keep). Oddly I liked seeing the battle at Osgilath. Shame Frodo had to be there.

I think the two towers movie will be better if you can DELETE scenes from it. If you remove Fangorn saying "NO" The elves arrriving and Haldirs death at Helms Deep", Aragorn Falling into the water, and Frodo and Sam scenes at osgiliath (and faramirs boasting" this movie isnt too far off the mark. (I know some hate the Arwen scenes. They arent that bad".


----------



## Arebeth (Aug 21, 2003)

The Voice of Saruman!!! 

I should stop being obsessed with the villains.
Seriously, it's a fascinating chapter. The only one reason why...
It's sad, too. I think it's my best part in all LOTR.

"Today's the day when dreaming ends".


----------



## Arebeth (Aug 21, 2003)

I forgot,why is it not in the film? I hope PJ is not to kill him in the same chapter in ROTK. Couldn't stand that.


----------



## Tinuvien21 (Aug 24, 2003)

The wolves of Isengard are so cool. Helm's Deep in the movie is done so well, it's the best part.


----------



## mirkwoodwarrior (Aug 25, 2003)

Mine favorite is The Battle of Helm's Deep and when the ents are destroying Isengard. I still think that they are playing some kind of sports!


----------



## Niniel (Aug 25, 2003)

Mine is when Sam thinks Frodo is dead... it brings tears to my eyes every time I read it...


----------



## Turin (Aug 26, 2003)

Hey TTT dvd comes out today, yay!


----------



## King Aragorn (Aug 26, 2003)

Hey Turin! My parents surprised me by getting me TTT dvd. I can't wait to see it!


----------



## Turin (Aug 27, 2003)

Congrats, I just rented it, though I'm not going to watch it till friday.


----------



## King Aragorn (Aug 28, 2003)

Turin, I know how you feel. I'm not going to watch it either until the weekend.


----------



## Eilana (Aug 28, 2003)

Just on the subject of ttt dvd's - The extended version comes out on Dec 18th and has 40 mins extra film!!!

Anyhoo, my favourite part in TTT book is definatly when Legolas and Gimli are having a competition to see who can kill most ors, and then when, at the end when Gimli has won, legolas says:' You have passed my score by one, but I do not grudge you the game, so glad am i to see you on your legs'. 

also in the film i like all the legolas/aragorn moments such as when aragorn comes back from the fall over the cliff and legolas startes at him and says 'you're late' Bless them both!


----------



## King Aragorn (Aug 28, 2003)

Eilana, the extended version dvd for ttt comes out on Nov. 18, not Dec. 18. So you don't have to wait that extra month unless you want to.


----------



## King Aragorn (Aug 28, 2003)

Turin, how do you put a picture underneath your name?


----------



## Turin (Aug 28, 2003)

Well first you have to a hundred posts, once you get a hundred posts ask someone on the forum to help you.


----------



## Eilana (Aug 28, 2003)

oops! *hits her head in a sign of stupidity*. Silly me! You'd think id get the date right! Oh well, thanx for pointing that out to me!


----------



## Ellena (Aug 29, 2003)

My favourite part in the book, which has allready been touched upon is when Sam has to leave Frodo and take up the quest as ringbearer. and the heartrending cries of "Frodo, Mr Frodo. Don't leave me here alone. Don't go where i cannot follow.Wake up mr Frodo , Wake up." 

Also in the film the battle of Helms deep was spectacular. And The scene where Gimli tells Arragorn to "Toss" him over the precipice and then says "Don't tell the Elf". Makes me laugh everytime.


----------



## morello13 (Aug 29, 2003)

Definitely the Warg battle, or maybe when the elves go to Helm's Deep, Osgiliath was killer.


Ok, seriously, my favorite part is Sam's fit of rage and when he fights Shelob, and his departue from Frodo.


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 29, 2003)

I watched the movie today, and must've been feeling persnickity because all I came away with was wishing they hadn't altered Faramir's part. . .but in retrospect, I've decided that the bit was Faramir was about my second favorite part of that book.


----------



## Turin (Aug 30, 2003)

I watched it last night, everyone got mad at me and Mac cause we wouldn't shut up about the stuff that wasn't in the books.


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 31, 2003)

My siblings wouldn't shut up either, but they aren't book fans. . .just blabbermouths.


----------



## Elka (Sep 8, 2003)

My Favorite part in the movie was also when Gollum talks to himself and also the battle of Helms Deep


----------



## Elka (Sep 9, 2003)

Another funny scene in the movie is when Gollum is chasing a fish down the river, but he looks like he is trying to swim in the rocks.


----------



## King Aragorn (Sep 12, 2003)

I didn't like it either when they changed Faramir's role. It just isn't fair! My favorite part is still when Gimli and Legolas have their little competition. I also like it when Gimli tell Aragorn to toss him over to the bridge in the Battle of Helm's Deep. It shows that Gimli got over his pride just a little bit.


----------

